#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2014-12-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/05/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<theDoomLord> Please, what happened with the Jordanian team, I am waiting for centuries, I told you the problem two years ago and every time i ask you tell me to wait, 6 months ago stopped to respond to me
